# Ft Clinch Pier...7-5-06



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It was a beautiful day, and the tourons were packing up to go, so the wife and I took a trip to fish around Ft. Clinch.

I started the morning fishing the jetties behind the fort, while the wife went shelling. I caught no fish and she didn't find the shell she wanted...

Our next stop was the pier. The water was clear, the weather was great, and we had 1/2 mile of fishing almost to ourselves. There were about five other people there, that's all.

The wife tried to pack bananas in the food bag this morning, I told her not to touch them....but she did, and she toted the skunk.

I fared not much better, catching only one small flounder, a ladyfish, and the SMALLEST redfish I've ever seen. All three fish were released to bite another day.

Surf Fish joined us on the pier, and stayed after we left, so maybe he'll add some fish to today's catch...

Here's a pic of the red...(ain't he cute?)










And the flounder...










For as good as the fishing was yesterday, it sure was slow today....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I told you that you were leaving too soon...

After you left, I caught a 15" red....










and then I caught a 17" flounder....










and then I caught a 16" flounder....










and then I caught a Tarpon that weighed about 100 pounds, but every time I put the damn thing on the cooler to take his picture he jumped off, so I got mad and tossed him back in.

Oh, and I caught a couple Whitings too, but I didn't have my macro lens for the camera along so I didn't take their pictures....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

RR, way to go. Looks like ya had great weather and a great time.


----------



## PullMyFinger (May 29, 2005)

Railroader,
I feel your pain, my friend! (Looks like Surf Fish batted clean-up real well, though. That secret flounder rig of his must be good stuff). I fished the pier most of the morning on the 4th and only caught two small blacktip sharks. Three lines in the water & that's all to show for it! Fished with live shrimp on two lines & old, stinky frozen shrimp on the 3rd. The live shrimp scored zippo... Even tried drifting live shrimp along the length of most of the pier, hoping for a flounder or two. All I got out of that was a long walk on a hot pier. Oh well; like you said, the weather was beautiful, the water was blue and it was a lovely day. You forgot to mention the added attraction of bikinis strolling along the beach  . Then again, I didn't have Mrs. PMF in tow to smack my wandering eyes back into my skull...

Better luck next time!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Way to go JIM!!!!

I'm glad something finally started biting a little bit....We had been there sice the early morn, and had just plain HAD ENOUGH. 

I did miss one more on the way off the pier, though...It was right between the first and second bench, where we started at. Had him for a second, and the hook pulled.

There's always next time!!


----------

